# Eye blinders



## soilsguy97 (May 4, 2018)

I have always struggled with cross dominance in my eyes, but it seems to be getting worse. I have seen that they make eye blinders that you can clip onto your hat and ones that clip onto your scope housing, but i know nothing about using either of the two. 

Does anyone have any experience with either one, and would be able to help me at least figure out where to start? 
Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

I would start with the hat version. 
I know some organisations do not allow the sight mounted version as a safety issue. 
I currently use the hat mounted versions which just flip up into the peak when not being used. They are relatively easy to reshape if needed. I have both the larger black one and the smaller smoked clear one. If I had to choose just one it would be the clear one as it works as a blocker but still lets light into the left eye. The only time the solid black one is better is on shoots where the sun is blazing in from the left but that is rare. If you can afford both I would say get one of ea of the hat blockers & play with them. 
The difference it makes to sight picture clarity is noticeable & also helps remove tension etc from your face muscles. 
Definitely worth the small amount you pay.


----------



## soilsguy97 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

I am using the blocker that mounts on the scope. Started using one several years ago when I also had problems with eye dominance. Tried the cap mounted blinder didn't care for it. Make a blinder out of cardboard and tape it on the scope to try it. You can also make one and clip it on the cap visor with a binder clip. Shooting with both eyes open allows a brighter sight picture and a relaxed face. When mounting the Vision Blocker I used double-sided tape instead of the Velcro. I remove the scope block and Vision Blocker, place it in a small soft handgun case, when putting the bow in a case.
Which organizations do not allow the vision blocker?


----------



## Jigger-74 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have used both of them. If you wear glasses like I do when I’m at home practicing I put a piece of frog tape over half of the lens. That works as well.


----------



## JeepinArcher (Mar 29, 2018)

This is a great thread! I shoot RH, but am left eye dominant so I have always closed my left eye to shoot. The result is a pretty fuzzy sight picture. I think I'm going to try the cardboard-taped-to-my-hat test to see if it would make sense for me to buy an eye blinder.


T.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Left handed and left eye dominant here and I shoot right handed without issue. I never really had a problem. I learned to squint my left eye and my right eye eventually took over and then about the same when aiming and let my left eye open. Kept at it, don't even think of it now and just haul back and shoot like a normal eye/hand person. I still shoot all firearms left handed and both eyes open.


----------



## soilsguy97 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the advice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

